# Stocking 65 gallon tank



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, this is my first post! I have a 65 gallon tank with 2 angelfish, 1 dwarf gourami and 4 cories, the angelfish are about 2 inches from mouth to tail, I had them since janurary and figured they'd be fine with my guppies and mollies [so dumb] and my grey one killed them all. I want to get new fish, but have no idea what to get. I want my tank to have color, I know cardinals and neons will be killed. So obviously none of those. What about cherry barbs and or harlequin rasboras? Would love to hear what you can suggest.
Thank you!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I've often kept angels with cardinals, neons, rasbora and small tetras. You have to start them all together small, and grow them together. An adult cardinal will not be bothered by an angel unless the tank is too small (yours isn't). A very young cardinal will be eaten by an angel big enough to take it. Unless you buy really tiny tetras, a 2 inch angel is no problem.
I've had full sized adult angels with schools of cardinals many times, without a loss.
The catch comes when the cardinals die, because you can't replace them with small ones. But a cardinal has an easy 3-5 years when well cared for, which is not that far off an angel's lifespan. 
Harlequins are the same size as cardinals, and all that matters is size.
Cherry barbs are only colourful when spawning.


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for replying!
My gray angelfish is a lot more aggressive than my albino one. We had a swordtail, it attacked him anytime the swordtail was near him. So I'd feel bad for the neons/cardinals if they were to be constantly harassed.
What about Bovilion rams and another dwarf gourami? Do you think that could work?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

gouramis will be fine with your angels. Possibly some plants , rocks whatever will give your choice alittle camo or escape routes.Kribensis will hold there own , and eventully color up if you get m/f. I think peaceful first then color.And yes to bolivian rams.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've added very young Cards in a tank with 4 adult Angels. What I noticed is if you feed your Angels and keep them occupied for a little while, while you release the Cards at the opposite end they should be okay. You'll have to have others in the tank that the new ones can group up with for it to work the best. A new fish will wander off alone and can get eaten if it ventures in front of one of the Angels. I lost 2 out of 50 and watched both wander off right in front of the group of Angels.

I also have about 15 Cherry Barbs that have never been bothered by my Angels. I only have 2 males.


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> gouramis will be fine with your angels. Possibly some plants , rocks whatever will give your choice alittle camo or escape routes.Kribensis will hold there own , and eventully color up if you get m/f. I think peaceful first then color.And yes to bolivian rams.


So, so far in the tank are the 4 cories and 2 angelfish, how many Kribs do you think I can get? And would the Bolivian Ram be fine with those fish? I don't wanna overstock.


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> I've added very young Cards in a tank with 4 adult Angels. What I noticed is if you feed your Angels and keep them occupied for a little while, while you release the Cards at the opposite end they should be okay. You'll have to have others in the tank that the new ones can group up with for it to work the best. A new fish will wander off alone and can get eaten if it ventures in front of one of the Angels. I lost 2 out of 50 and watched both wander off right in front of the group of Angels.
> 
> I also have about 15 Cherry Barbs that have never been bothered by my Angels. I only have 2 males.


I would love some Cards or neons, I just don't wanna overstock my tank


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I startred out with 1 pair picked by owner of LFS about 1 1/2 years ago. They have bred in my java moss. I catch fry if i can but very difficult , so now I have between 100- 150 in my 180. I did catch some (200 that i traded back to lfs. I will probanly have to come close to tear down to get others.So you decide how many you want. The rams will ba fine I have 5 german blues(I think all males).


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a school of 10 rummynose tetras with my angels and have had no issues with compatibility


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

letting schoolers school is how they stay happy , healthy and survive there enviroment.Nice ! I love my rummy nose.


----------



## Chavawm (Aug 1, 2012)

So I think I'll just get a pair then, don't want tons of babies haha
Thank you for your help!


----------

